# A piece I did



## xhanamusic (Mar 25, 2013)

So,I've been looking for an outlet to improve myself as a musician/composer and I stumbled upon here! :lol:

Here's a piece I did..





Tell me what you guys think of it!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I like the start, although the guitar starting piece following threw me off a bit- interesting, moves along well.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

xhanamusic said:


> So,I've been looking for an outlet to improve myself as a musician/composer and I stumbled upon here! :lol:
> 
> Here's a piece I did..
> 
> ...


Whatever happens after, it sounded too generic / a genre which does not interest me.


----------



## hannahmartin (Apr 26, 2013)

hello fellow composer, 

I liked the guitar at the beginning and the guitar and string bit towards the end. 

however I am going to be completely honest - I found some of the sound choices a bit random (the baby laughing, and beeping sound). I also think that your making the same mistake that I used to do, which is trying to cram too much into one piece 

Sometimes less is more and actually by keeping it simple its more pleasant to the ear.

For example, in your piece the guitar riff at the beginning and then the guitar and string ensemble at the end is one piece. The bit in the middle where the choir and glockenspiel (or whatever it is) comes in, is an entirely different piece I think, because it completely changes the mood and it feels bit random to me. 

You are very talented and keep going with the composing, you don't have to take on board what i've said 

good luck with the rest of your music making!!

Han x


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

The first five seconds are annoying and unnecessary, in my opinion.

0:49, the beeps are quite irritating. Also, if you're going for this mood change, this section should probably be slower and more rubato to contrast with what came before. Some added reverb here might serve it well too.

1:17 This change feels really random. It might actually all tie up nicely if you have the previous section running in the same tempo as this new one. The crying babies are making me feel very uneasy, so if that was your intention, good job.

1:52, again, random-feeling change. The piece doesn't really seem to have much internal logic.

Not a fantastic piece in my opinion, sorry.


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

Did you by any chance write this piece while on acid? :lol:
I actually find it quite interesting after the bleeping


----------

